# AQ Rockefellar



## Chrisn3108 (Feb 15, 2014)

I recently purchased a used pair of AQ Rockefellar singe-biwire cables which have the PK-BFA plugs with silver pins. The tips have some black discoloration, the section that gets exposed. Can the tips be cleaned with some chemical to make them shiny again. They don't have any effect on SQ though but just thought I could renew them.

BTW is the Rockefellar discontinued ?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Chrisn3108 said:


> I recently purchased a used pair of AQ Rockefellar singe-biwire cables which have the PK-BFA plugs with silver pins. The tips have some black discoloration, the section that gets exposed. Can the tips be cleaned with some chemical to make them shiny again. They don't have any effect on SQ though but just thought I could renew them.
> 
> BTW is the Rockefellar discontinued ?


if it's simple oxidization or what not... just clean with mineral spirits or rubbing alcohol.


----------

